# Rolls-Royce 'Sweptail' - The realization of one customer's coachbuilt dream



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I am not impressed with the buyer. The car looks like a modified Rolls Royce Wraith, which costs roughly $300,000. 

The buyer got a one-off car that probably hasn't been crash tested. The glass may be less safe. There is no back seat, not even for rare use. The car does have some unique sheet metal and maybe unique tail lights and headlights (or maybe the headlights is from the parts bin). All for about $13M.

If this concept sells, how about BMW having a 7 series glass panoramic roof and a sloping roofline selling for $5M and making only 99 copies. That would yield $500M. Perhaps the development costs of that could be limited to $50M and additional parts costs of $300,000, making it a profit to BMW of just under $400M? If it's hard to sell 99 copies, maybe 50 copies, yielding $250M?


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

I feel like the cost is a huge blind for the people to feel good about this purchase. I didn't look at the price but Dave 20T said it's $13M. For spending that kind of money on a vehicle it should be able to fly at 500 knots, drive at 250mph, and turn like an F1 car.


----------



## rajens00 (Apr 22, 2009)

My goodness, that's one ugly car. . . .


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

rajens00 said:


> My goodness, that's one ugly car. . . .


Not uglier than the usual 2 door Rolls Royce Wraith. (but still not attractive at all)


----------

